# HELP!! max93 powerband, idle pls help!



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

Hey people. i am from Pretoria/south africa. i have a '93 maxima manual. when i come to a stop and put the clutch in, she almost stalls, then gets back up to about 500-600rpm. she rarely ilde's normallly. 

And if i accelerate from low rpm it is unsure( will accelerate, then not, then givi a bit again). she is also very lazy up to 3500rpm where she throws you in to the seat. the uneven acceleration also stops at this point.

no problems starting, no missing, nothing obvious...

some have told me that is is the timing and/or CO2 setting??

advice on what the problem is and how to fix it would be appreciated! Thanx!!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

I would suspect the knock sensor for your power problem...

What engine type do you have[SOHC/DOHC]????

Have you checked the ecu for codes???


----------



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

I'm not sure of SOHC/DOHC... how do i know? I am looking at my car's manual. it says the valve arrangement is OHC..

How do i check ECU codes?


----------



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

i have checked ECU codes. i only got one code on mode 4, the code was 5 red ans 5 green flickers. 

where do i find the knock sensor?


----------



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

hey, i figured it out. mine is a SE, so the motor is DOHC i assume


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The knock sensor is a pain to get to on these cars..It is located in the valley between the cylinder heads,under the intake manifold....


----------



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

thanx!! i will have it looked at and let you know.


----------



## RJW24824 (May 4, 2006)

Will I have to take the intake manifold off to get to the sensor?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes,it will have to come off...both upper intake manifold and lower i/m...


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a little diagram..


----------

